# Uber C.E.O. to Leave Trump Advisory Council After Criticism



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

*https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/02/technology/uber-ceo-travis-kalanick-trump-advisory-council.html*

*Uber C.E.O. to Leave Trump Advisory Council After Criticism*
By MIKE ISAACFEB. 2, 2017

SAN FRANCISCO - Travis Kalanick, chief executive of Uber, plans to step down from President Donald J. Trump's economic advisory council, according to an email that the executive sent to employees on Thursday that was obtained by The New York Times.

"Earlier today I spoke briefly with the president about the immigration executive order and its issues for our community," Mr. Kalanick wrote. "I also let him know that I would not be able to participate on his economic council. Joining the group was not meant to be an endorsement of the president or his agenda but unfortunately it has been misinterpreted to be exactly that."

Mr. Kalanick has faced criticism from Uber employees and customers for saying he would continue to engage with Mr. Trump after the president's executive order banning refugees and others from seven Muslim-majority countries.

#DELETE UBER


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile...trump-advisory-council.amp.html?client=safari
SAN FRANCISCO - Travis Kalanick, chief executive of Uber, plans to step down from President Donald J. Trump's economic advisory council, according to an email that the executive sent to employees on Thursday that was obtained by The New York Times.









"Earlier today I spoke briefly with the president about the immigration executive order and its issues for our community," Mr. Kalanick wrote. "I also let him know that I would not be able to participate on his economic council. Joining the group was not meant to be an endorsement of the president or his agenda but unfortunately it has been misinterpreted to be exactly that."

Mr. Kalanick has faced criticism from Uber employees and customers for saying he would continue to engage with Mr. Trump after the president's executive order banning refugeesand others from seven Muslim-majority countries.

*UPDATE*
Travis letter to employees:
Dear Team,

Earlier today I spoke briefly with the President about the immigration executive order and its issues for our community. I also let him know that I would not be able to participate on his economic council. Joining the group was not meant to be an endorsement of the President or his agenda but unfortunately it has been misinterpreted to be exactly that.

I spent a lot of time thinking about this and mapping it to our values. There are a couple that are particularly relevant:

_Inside Out_ - The implicit assumption that Uber (or I) was somehow endorsing the Administration's agenda has created a perception-reality gap between who people think we are, and who we actually are.

_Just Change_ - We must believe that the actions we take ultimately move the ball forward. There are many ways we will continue to advocate for just change on immigration but staying on the council was going to get in the way of that. The executive order is hurting many people in communities all across America. Families are being separated, people are stranded overseas and there's a growing fear the U.S. is no longer a place that welcomes immigrants.

Immigration and openness to refugees is an important part of our country's success and quite honestly to Uber's. I am incredibly proud to work directly with people like Thuan and Emil, both of whom were refugees who came here to build a better life for themselves. I know it has been a tough week for many of you and your families, as well as many thousands of drivers whose stories are heartfelt and heart-wrenching.

Please know, your questions and stories on Tuesday, along with what I heard from drivers, have kept me resilient and reminded me of one of our most essential cultural values, Be Yourself. We will fight for the rights of immigrants in our communities so that each of us can be who we are with optimism and hope for the future.


----------



## Zalltime (Oct 13, 2016)

Lol gg uber has been feeling slow lately in SF.. Lyft surging too


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Too late, the damage is done. And I actually respect him less for not standing behind his convictions. 

He gets blasted and then runs away with his tails between his legs. He's a coward and a loser. Karma is coming for him. Maybe not today, maybe not tomorrow...but it's coming. 

He is very greedy and selfish human being. And he'll never have support from his peers or his drivers.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It's almost like he read my post here.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It's almost like he read my post here.


About how he should step down?


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

"Earlier today I spoke briefly with the President...."

Trump probably just told him to F-off and hung up. I guess that can qualify as speaking briefly.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

*Consumers lash out at Uber and turn to Lyft after Uber's immigration response *

*http://www.marketwatch.com/story/co...t-after-ubers-immigration-response-2017-01-29*


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> About how he should step down?


Yeah, yesterday.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

We should start a campaign to raise the fares then. 

If it gets momentum he will succumb


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Uber 100 million downloads
Lyft 10 million downloads


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Trump should grab him by his *****


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Jc. said:


> We should start a campaign to raise the fares then.
> 
> If it gets momentum he will succumb


Cutting back on cars over 10 years old would be helpful, too. There's so many improvements the smart geeks at Big Foober could implement to make the app so much more efficient and practical for drivers...but of course...it would be too easy, make too much sense, and be too much benefit to the drivers. What am I thinking?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Jc. said:


> We should start a campaign to raise the fares then.
> 
> If it gets momentum he will succumb


what are you smoking, and did you bring enough to share with everyone?


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

They just care to have as much drivers as they can out there, because it doesn't cost them a dime since they aren't paying us by the hour.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> what are you smoking, and did you bring enough to share with everyone?


I don't smoke it, it's an infusion, way healthier


----------



## Homebrand Taxi (Mar 30, 2016)

Why is it that Uber management appears to operate in a moral vacuum? That there is no one inside the company who monitors social and political issues and guides the company on what it should do and where it should stand? This gormless twit, his lily-white hands untouched by a day's hard labour, clearly and repeatedly does not get it. If Uber really cared about its drivers, really valued what they do, then it would not engage in the unconscionable practice of repeatedly driving down fares. That is the standard, the major indicator by which EVERY word of flip-flop, post-PR disaster rhetoric is measured and is a failure. You care, Kalanick? Then pay a living wage! You support gender equality? Then give the Saudi government back its money, saying "thanks, but no thanks". 

As for Trump have an advisory board, that is comedy gold. The man is an indulged, petulant child whose mental age was outstripped by his hormonal age decades ago. He knows everything, don't ya know? What possible use for advice can such a bloated ego have??


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Jc. said:


> They just care to have as much drivers as they can out there, because it doesn't cost them a dime since they aren't paying us by the hour.


True but it could be bad long term for his SDVs as he would be owning. I think he should stop that and jump along doing some space exploration. Id jump aboard for that even if he mudered someone


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

biggest improvement i can think of is TK getting in an accident, one where he takes a dirt nap.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

yea i know, im a sob


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

Homebrand Taxi said:


> Why is it that Uber management appears to operate in a moral vacuum? That there is no one inside the company who monitors social and political issues and guides the company on what it should do and where it should stand? This gormless twit, his lily-white hands untouched by a day's hard labour, clearly and repeatedly does not get it. If Uber really cared about its drivers, really valued what they do, then it would not engage in the unconscionable practice of repeatedly driving down fares. That is the standard, the major indicator by which EVERY word of flip-flop, post-PR disaster rhetoric is measured and is a failure. You care, Kalanick? Then pay a living wage! You support gender equality? Then give the Saudi government back its money, saying "thanks, but no thanks".
> 
> As for Trump have an advisory board, that is comedy gold. The man is an indulged, petulant child whose mental age was outstripped by his hormonal age decades ago. He knows everything, don't ya know? What possible use for advice can such a bloated ego have??


You live in Australia, guess how much we care about your opinion of our president? We elected him based on what he promised to do, and so far he is doing exactly that. Nothing personal, but you don't have much of a say.


----------



## Homebrand Taxi (Mar 30, 2016)

Is there anything in Trump's public or private life to show he has ever acted selflessly? Done something for somebody else just because he could? Why is it there are no photos of him, say, working just one night at a NY soup kitchen? GWB, Obama could go to a school and talk to children and no one worries. Trump? The lesson he has taught the children of the world is: you can lie, not ever be transparent about your taxes, be a bigot, denigrate women and blame "the immigrants" for everything and you STILL get to be POTUS! Being on any advisory body with him would be an easy job. Don't need to tell the man who knows everything anything at all. Yes, glad I am not living with such a president and sad for my American friends and former colleagues who are. And one more thing: Christian folks who supported/support him have been conned the most. He makes an absolute mockery of Christian beliefs. Praying for Arnie's TV ratings? A prima facie debasement of what is a fundamental of Christian faith.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Geno71 said:


> "Earlier today I spoke briefly with the President...."
> 
> Trump probably just told him to F-off and hung up. I guess that can qualify as speaking briefly.


No Trump said

YOU'RE FIRED


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Ca$h4 said:


> *https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/02/technology/uber-ceo-travis-kalanick-trump-advisory-council.html*
> 
> *Uber C.E.O. to Leave Trump Advisory Council After Criticism*
> By MIKE ISAACFEB. 2, 2017
> ...


Thats nice, now raise the fares!


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Homebrand Taxi said:


> Is there anything in Trump's public or private life to show he has ever acted selflessly? Done something for somebody else just because he could? Why is it there are no photos of him, say, working just one night at a NY soup kitchen? GWB, Obama could go to a school and talk to children and no one worries. Trump? The lesson he has taught the children of the world is: you can lie, not ever be transparent about your taxes, be a bigot, denigrate women and blame "the immigrants" for everything and you STILL get to be POTUS! Being on any advisory body with him would be an easy job. Don't need to tell the man who knows everything anything at all. Yes, glad I am not living with such a president and sad for my American friends and former colleagues who are. And one more thing: Christian folks who supported/support him have been conned the most. He makes an absolute mockery of Christian beliefs. Praying for Arnie's TV ratings? A prima facie debasement of what is a fundamental of Christian faith.


Ehhh... U maybe right on some terms but its politians. U just vote for the lesser of 2 evils. We knew about killary how she is. Give donald a chance


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Reversoul said:


> Too late, the damage is done. And I actually respect him less for not standing behind his convictions.
> 
> He gets blasted and then runs away with his tails between his legs. He's a coward and a loser. Karma is coming for him. Maybe not today, maybe not tomorrow...but it's coming.
> 
> He is very greedy and selfish human being. And he'll never have support from his peers or his drivers.


Amen
and yes, I still hope he gets an early dirt nap


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Ca$h4 said:


> *https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/02/technology/uber-ceo-travis-kalanick-trump-advisory-council.html*
> 
> *Uber C.E.O. to Leave Trump Advisory Council After Criticism*
> By MIKE ISAACFEB. 2, 2017
> ...


* #deleteuber


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Yeah that's nice but it's still....

#deleteuber


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

Homebrand Taxi said:


> Is there anything in Trump's public or private life to show he has ever acted selflessly? Done something for somebody else just because he could? Why is it there are no photos of him, say, working just one night at a NY soup kitchen? GWB, Obama could go to a school and talk to children and no one worries. Trump? The lesson he has taught the children of the world is: you can lie, not ever be transparent about your taxes, be a bigot, denigrate women and blame "the immigrants" for everything and you STILL get to be POTUS! Being on any advisory body with him would be an easy job. Don't need to tell the man who knows everything anything at all. Yes, glad I am not living with such a president and sad for my American friends and former colleagues who are. And one more thing: Christian folks who supported/support him have been conned the most. He makes an absolute mockery of Christian beliefs. Praying for Arnie's TV ratings? A prima facie debasement of what is a fundamental of Christian faith.


Funny you should ask, here are a few...

http://ijr.com/2015/11/461306-these...donald-trump-than-just-his-celebrity-persona/

There are more, but he doesn't seem to want publicity for his acts of kindness. But I guess that doesn't fit your preconceived narrative, does it?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

PCH5150 said:


> You live in Australia, guess how much we care about your opinion of our president? We elected him based on what he promised to do, and so far he is doing exactly that. Nothing personal, but you don't have much of a say.


I don't live in Australia. I live here and your attitude that the rest of the world doesn't matter is part of the problem. I do care what people from other countries think.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't live in Australia. I live here and your attitude that the rest of the world doesn't matter is part of the problem. I do care what people from other countries think.


I was responding to Homebrand Taxi, who is from Australia. Of course others opinions matter, but I don't expect say, Germans to put much value in my opinions of their government, because I don't live there nor contribute to that society.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ABC123DEF said:


> Cutting back on cars over 10 years old would be helpful, too.


Disagree. If anything, they should expand the age range of allowable cars. And since 90% of rides are solo pax, they should allow two door vehicles. Add the two together and that's a new market for rideshare. What car guy/gal pax would not prefer to ride in a 1970s 240Z or a 1990s Miata with the top down on a summer's day, over a Prius.


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

What a pathetic coward. Getting cowed by the tolerant left. lol


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

#1 Travis is a blown by the wind loser. #2 what a joke to have invited him in the first place - one of Trumps few missteps #3 Go Trump


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Hahahaha, anyone still thinks uber is going to get slack from Trump after this betrayal?


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Willzuber said:


> What a pathetic coward. Getting cowed by the tolerant left. lol


Lmao. Travis's little ponzi scheme was losing money after just a few days of protest. Which would you choose? Association with Trump or possibly lose your fortune? Can't have both!! Lol!!!

Maybe Trump will give TK a bailout since he got him in this mess. That's what a real friend/ally would do. Lmao!


----------



## thezeus88 (Jul 9, 2016)

Funny how no one gave TK any real grief for joining Trump's advisory board. 

Then, all it took for sh*t to hit the fan was Uber's attempt at actually trying to do something genuinely nice for the New York community during the protest, by dropping the surge so people could get around cheaply.

All Uber had to do was start off that now infamous JFK airport tweet with something along these lines: "IN AN EFFORT TO SUPPORT THE PROTEST, surge pricing has been turned off..."

They didn't see this type of backlash coming, but they got it and they are getting it GOOD. Uber must be in crisis mode right now. This is seriously hurting them and the driver's lack of pings is the proof. 

They could probablyly recover from this but they are gonna take it in the arse for a while.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

This is a crap that he left to show solidarity, He left because of the #deleteuber campaign. He can care less about the immigrants and refugees ! Oops I'm wrong maybe he does care for them because he gets to take advantage of them and underpay them! #stopuberdriverabuse


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber315 said:


> This is a crap that he left to show solidarity, He left because of the #deleteuber campaign. He can care less about the immigrants and refugees ! Oops I'm wrong maybe he does care for them because he gets to take advantage of them and underpay them! #stopuberdriverabuse


The funny part still is that Uber vowed to directly help drivers. Lyft vowed to toss some money to the ACLU, who have never helped any driver in their history and there is no likelihood any of that money will ever reach a Lyft driver. Yet the public is brainwashed into thinking Lyft is better than Uber in their response.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

So to summarize, Uber's response, "we denounce the immigration ban and we vow to directly help drivers affected" versus Lyft's response of "we denounce the immigration ban but we vow not to help any drivers affected", yet Lyft is praised while Uber is denounced. lol


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

This is bigly news. It's huge very bigly


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> So to summarize, Uber's response, "we denounce the immigration ban and we vow to directly help drivers affected" versus Lyft's response of "we denounce the immigration ban but we vow not to help any drivers affected", yet Lyft is praised while Uber is denounced. lol


Lol. Well us Americans r the most cocky people but not the most smartest


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Homebrand Taxi said:


> If Uber really cared about its drivers, really valued what they do...


And if wishes were diamonds...

Uber drivers are not employees of the company.
Uber's purpose is not to 'care' about drivers.



Jermin8r89 said:


> True but it could be bad long term for his SDVs as he would be owning.


What makes you think he (assume you mean Uber) would own the cars?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

The sentiment here is also reflected in one of the largest consumer forums that discuss today's news.

*http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread1159047/pg1#lastPost*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ca$h4 said:


> *https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/02/technology/uber-ceo-travis-kalanick-trump-advisory-council.html*
> 
> *Uber C.E.O. to Leave Trump Advisory Council After Criticism*
> By MIKE ISAACFEB. 2, 2017
> ...


Travis will still receive the "special" Presidential Participation Award for efforts at middle of the fence walking.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ca$h4 said:


> *https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/02/technology/uber-ceo-travis-kalanick-trump-advisory-council.html*
> 
> *Uber C.E.O. to Leave Trump Advisory Council After Criticism*
> By MIKE ISAACFEB. 2, 2017
> ...


# DELETE CORPORATE GLOBALIST MEDIA
# OWNED


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

I get the feeling that Kalick will be asked to step out of the chair very soon.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bent to the will of Leftist Pinko Media.
A Bell Rings in Hell every time free will gets bent.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

A c


AllenChicago said:


> The sentiment here is also reflected in one of the largest consumer forums that discuss today's news.
> 
> *http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread1159047/pg1#lastPost*


CUT & pasted response to that article . . ." Just Travis being removed from Advisory board makes America great again" " He is horrible person who discourages tips for drivers".
OK . . . which one of you wrote in ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> And if wishes were diamonds...
> 
> Uber drivers are not employees of the company.
> Uber's purpose is not to 'care' about drivers.
> ...


Losing proposition for WHOEVER owns the cars.
Right now,it's the Drivers losing.
No idea what kind of " Fairy Dust" the investors think will make the business model work without being propped up with subsidies !
When they wake up from LA La Land,prices for Uber must Triple !


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> A c
> 
> CUT & pasted response to that article . . ." Just Travis being removed from Advisory board makes America great again" " He is horrible person who discourages tips for drivers".
> OK . . . which one of you wrote in ?


That was his mum.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> And if wishes were diamonds...
> 
> Uber drivers are not employees of the company.
> Uber's purpose is not to 'care' about drivers.
> ...


Another response to the article.
( let's hurry up and bring hundreds of thousand more into the country before we ELIMINATE MILLIONS OF JOBS WITH ROBOTS NATIONWIDE !)


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

This just proves that Kalanik is a giant wuss. Joining the advisory board was a mistake, and he looks weak for leaving it.
Double dutch.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Jeff Jones to the rescue with that big announcement that was supposed to be coming out in January! Oh...wait. Never mind.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

*THE NATIONAL BIG PICTURE vs THE MORE FOCUSED UBER PICTURE*

This was in my inbox this morning.....

CRAINS NEW YORK
By *Tom Acitelli*









*City orders Uber, Lyft to disclose drop-off data*
Ride-hailing apps must now provide the city with data on where passengers are dropped off as part of regulations that the Taxi & Limousine Commission approved unanimously yesterday. The rules are meant to help prevent driver fatigue, but the companies, Uber in particular, has contended that the drop-off data will violate users' privacy. [_Crain's New York Business_]

*Plus:* Uber CEO Travis Kalanick resigned from Donald Trump's economic advisory council because he did not want his involvement to be misinterpreted as an endorsement of the president's policies. [_The Wall Street Journal_]









*Trump watering down Dodd-Frank*
President Donald Trump will sign an executive order today to scale back the 2010 Dodd-Frank Act, passed to toughen financial services regulation after the financial crisis. Trump also plans to rescind a fiduciary rule set to take effect in April that would require retirement advisers to act in the best interest of their clients. [_The Wall Street Journal_]

 So, the financial industry that is responsible for a global financial melt- down in 2006- 2008 gets more freedom to screw us all over again but in New York City Uber Drivers face more get more rules and regulations because the New York City Taxi & Limousine Commission feel that we may be being worked too hard!

Does this mean that the individual New York City Uber and Lyft drivers will soon be having their "time cards" (metaphorically speaking_ examined by the New York City Taxi & Limousine Commission?

WHAT IS WRONG WITH THIS PICTURE?!!!
I could tell you, but I am anxious to go out Ubering!  while I still have the freedom to set my own hours!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Losing proposition for WHOEVER owns the cars.


Your opinion.
I suspect someone once looked at Hertz/National/Avis/Budget, etc., saw them renting cars at $17/day, and drew the same conclusion.

It's not just about owning and operating cars - it's a huge financial concern that is tied to auto-manufacturing, big $ financing, asset depreciation and inventory turn.



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> I get the feeling that Kalick will be asked to step out of the chair very soon.


What chair? You mean the one he owns?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Even though he comes off bad here i agree. It will help drivers out as I can see a large number reinstalling uber for the weekend . People are funny that way.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I simply cannot see how the various immigration issues have any relevance to Uber.

I can't imagine some refugee, fleeing a dysfunctional country with only the clothes being able to provide the documentation Uber asks for. Nor do I see how such a brief (90 day) halt could affect Uber. 

I don't see Uber worrying much about the absurd 30 days it takes for Checkr to shuffle our papers.

Nor do I see refugees as a significant source of customers.

The issue may be important to Travis, but they're irrellevant to Uber as a company. IMO it's improper to use the company name for this naked influence peddling.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> I simply cannot see how the various immigration issues have any relevance to Uber.
> ...The issue may be important to Travis, but they're irrellevant to Uber as a company. IMO it's improper to use the company name for this naked influence peddling.


If politicians refuse to keep their religion out of our politics,
why should business owners refuse to keep their politics out of our government?


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This just proves that Kalanik is a giant wuss. Joining the advisory board was a mistake, and he looks weak for leaving it.
> Double dutch.


 This also proves that Trump is not making great decisions:
Wrong adviser selection 
6 (six) bankruptcies
Failed marriages
Maga though!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Retired Senior said:


> *THE NATIONAL BIG PICTURE vs THE MORE FOCUSED UBER PICTURE*
> 
> This was in my inbox this morning.....
> 
> ...


That's big brother GOOGLE D.A.R.P.A. Office of Information Awareness all the way.
Passenger drop off points MUST be recorded AND provided to the city ?
What about passenger pickup points ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> I simply cannot see how the various immigration issues have any relevance to Uber.
> 
> I can't imagine some refugee, fleeing a dysfunctional country with only the clothes being able to provide the documentation Uber asks for. Nor do I see how such a brief (90 day) halt could affect Uber.
> 
> ...


And then affording Trans Continental air travel !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Ehhh... U maybe right on some terms but its politians. U just vote for the lesser of 2 evils. We knew about killary how she is. Give donald a chance
> View attachment 94437


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Karen Stein (whom some argue is an artificial construct like Frankie Stein) said: 
"Nor do I see refugees as a significant source of customers."

Karen, why assume the refugees would be Uber customers at all? I think it much more likely that they would follow their Taxi driving cousins in NYC and become Drivers!


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Didnt obama just now step his game yp against iran? After iran has been ducking around with the nuclear agreement trumps comeing out baseically saying we gonna retaleate if he keep being a bad little iran. 

Nuclear war is comeing soon


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Didnt obama just now step his game yp against iran? After iran has been ducking around with the nuclear agreement trumps comeing out baseically saying we gonna retaleate if he keep being a bad little iran.
> 
> Nuclear war is comeing soon


Iran has been trying for over 15 years.
They imported ballistic large bore shell barrels disquised as oil field equipment to lob small nuclear devices across borders. Everyone involved in that operation died. Including few British nationals.
They are testing rockets.
They are developing weapons grade nuclear fuel.
Their scientists mysteriously die.
Their centrifuges blow up.
Sooner or later they will develop.
At least North Koreans don't believe in Martyrdom.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

the ferryman said:


> #1 Travis is a blown by the wind loser. #2 what a joke to have invited him in the first place - one of Trumps few missteps #3 Go Trump


Missteps or the first steps? He hired the wrong person!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Didnt obama just now step his game yp against iran? After iran has been ducking around with the nuclear agreement trumps comeing out baseically saying we gonna retaleate if he keep being a bad little iran.
> 
> Nuclear war is comeing soon


Institute for Science and International Security( another ISIS)
HAS more details than the average layman could ever want regarding Kerry/ Obama's Iran deal,progress and lack of, regarding Iran's Nuclear Program. Go have a look.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Institute for Science and International Security( another ISIS)
> HAS more details than the average layman could ever want regarding Kerry/ Obama's Iran deal,progress and lack of, regarding Iran's Nuclear Program. Go have a look.


Although Iran has signed the Non-Proliferation Treaty (NPT), which requires a commitment not to seek nuclear weapons, it is clear that Iran has had a clandestine nuclear weapons program, that it has been and might still be working on nuclear weapons design at undeclared and dedicated facilities.

Obama and kerry never carried out any sanctions that were suppose to be automatic.

It was a few days ago iran launched a missle testing long range weapons


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The important thing is... TK is out of his position on the council and either..

A. Trump will have a bone to pick with the weasel.

B. Trump understands that TK has to put distance between himself and trump for the sake of money....

(I broke out laughing while typing B)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> That's it right there. What Travis wants is to see is an endless supply of broke, cheap labor so desperate to make ends meet that they try out Uber driving. A true cynical sociopath right down to the end.


I think you give him far too much credit - Uber has never been about doing anything to help or hurt drivers. We don't enter into the equation. And that's what makes TK a sociopath - completely oblivious to the others needs.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I think you give him far too much credit - Uber has never been about doing anything to help or hurt drivers. We don't enter into the equation. And that's what makes TK a sociopath - completely oblivious to the others needs.


"We didn't realize it, but we're in this political campaign, and the candidate is Uber, and the opponent is an a--hole named taxi," Kalanick said onstage


----------



## San Diego X (Jan 13, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I do care what people from other countries think.


Why? They don't care what we think.

Have you ever lectured anybody from a foreign country about their leader they elected?

I haven't.


----------



## Toddorado (Feb 5, 2017)

I don't care who's president, get a seat at the table, man!


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

98% of Uber passengers have no idea who Travis is anyway...100 % of the USA doesn't care about or ever even think about Travis. He's a spineless gutter worm who can't even stand up for his own self center foolish thoughts. Both sides of the political spectrum has distain for the idiot.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

That'd be a great PR campaign for the president:
"_Much More Popular Than Than The Guy Who Launched Uber_"


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That'd be a great PR campaign for the president:
> "_Much More Popular Than Than The Guy Who Launched Uber_"


It's all about popularity! Desperate to be liked!


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

hah tk is an idiot. now he's upset all the trump supporters. they will be boycotting uber too. haha.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Jc. said:


> We should start a campaign to raise the fares then.
> 
> If it gets momentum he will succumb


No he won't. For ever Uber driver who leaves there's line a block long ready to make "up to $90,000 a year."

Why an Uber driver, who has zero invested in Uber (other than maybe a car) thinks Travis gives a hoot about his "worker bees" are dreaming.

If you wanted better wages, you shouldn't have agreed to work for an "app" who's number one goal was to provide cheap rides.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> No he won't. For ever Uber driver who leaves there's line a block long ready to make "up to $90,000 a year."
> 
> Why an Uber driver, who has zero invested in Uber (other than maybe a car) thinks Travis gives a hoot about his "worker bees" are dreaming.
> 
> If you wanted better wages, you shouldn't have agreed to work for an "app" who's number one goal was to provide cheap rides.


That line is getting shorter and shorter. Only so many ants will show up for short wages.
Eventually everyone will k ow someone who has destroyed their car for Uber.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

PCH5150 said:


> You live in Australia, guess how much we care about your opinion of our president? We elected him based on what he promised to do, and so far he is doing exactly that. Nothing personal, but you don't have much of a say.


Speak for yourself.  You may have voted for that grifter who promised you the world, but "we" didn't.

More people voted for "someone else" than for the Cheetos man.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> That line is getting shorter and shorter. Only so many ants will show up for short wages.
> Eventually everyone will k ow someone who has destroyed their car for Uber.


True. In the beginning the market wasn't flooded. These days every 3rd car on the road has an Uber sticker in the window.

Why Uber drivers didn't demand their city place caps on "rideshare" drivers is baffling. Rhetorical question because I know why. They were going to show the taxi drivers how things are done, not realizing they were about to shoot themselves in the foot.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

phillipzx3 said:


> Speak for yourself.  You may have voted for that grifter who promised you the world, but "we" didn't.
> 
> More people voted for "someone else" than for the Cheetos man.


I am Libertarian, voted that way the last couple of elections but I voted for Trump because it was imperative that we keep that criminal (Hillary) out of office. Justice prevailed and she was defeated.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

PCH5150 said:


> I am Libertarian, voted that way the last couple of elections but I voted for Trump because it was imperative that we keep that criminal (Hillary) out of office. Justice prevailed and she was defeated.


If....IF Clinton was such a criminal, two things are true. Either the GOP is so incompetent they couldn't find an elephant in a room...OR, she's so brilliant, she covered her tracks to the point there was no proof.

Call her criminal all you like, but she seems to have outsmarted the GOP.

Justice prevailed? By how? Electing a professional grifter and liar? Trump is a con artist. I'd be careful of bragging about your support of a con artist. ;-)

Actually, there is a third choice. And that would be she was guilty of nothing of the stuff and all you "haters" got suckered by Fox News and their cult followers. ;-)


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Spineless


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

phillipzx3 said:


> If....IF Clinton was such a criminal, two things are true. Either the GOP is so incompetent they couldn't find an elephant in a room...OR, she's so brilliant, she covered her tracks to the point there was no proof.
> 
> Call her criminal all you like, but she seems to have outsmarted the GOP.
> 
> ...


Lol. You must be right, she's a saint!! I respect your right to be wrong about everything.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

PCH5150 said:


> Lol. You must be right, she's a saint!! I respect your right to be wrong about everything.


She's still free, isn't she.  I guess that means the GOP is a bunch of incompetent fools.

I never said she was a saint. I said she either outsmarted the GOP or is innocent.

Either the GOP are idiots or she's a brilliant criminal. What part of that can't you understand?


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Did Trump release his tax returns yet? If not, why not?


----------



## TheFixer1 (Jan 29, 2017)

Stan07 said:


> Did Trump release his tax returns yet? If not, why not?


Why are you so gung-ho about a private business man's tax returns, it's not mandatory for him to release his tax returns, did you see lying crook politician named Hillary Clinton's tax returns, LMAO, only 10% of the charity money went to charities, she and Bill where running a pay for play scheme, money laundering organization, now that she will no longer be in government all those donors vanished and the global initiative is closing down, why are they closing it, if it was a real charity organization there would be no reason to, but it never was. These crooks will burn in hell for their crimes.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

TheFixer1 said:


> Why are you so gung-ho about a private business man's tax returns, it's not mandatory for him to release his tax returns, did you see lying crook politician named Hillary Clinton's tax returns.


I don't care much about Clinton's tax returns, but she released her returns for the past 15 just years. Reagan released as well, so did Bush, Clinton, W Bush and Obama.

http://www.taxhistory.org/www/website.nsf/web/presidentialtaxreturns

Didn't Trump promise to release his tax returns after the audit was complete? Now saying he won't ever!

Why?

Because Hillary is a crook, media is fake, muslims (exl: Saudis) are terrorist and liberals ruin this country!


----------



## TheFixer1 (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## TheFixer1 (Jan 29, 2017)

Stan07 said:


> I don't care much about Clinton's tax returns, but she released her returns for the past 15 just years. Reagan released as well, so did Bush, Clinton, W Bush and Obama.
> 
> http://www.taxhistory.org/www/website.nsf/web/presidentialtaxreturns
> 
> ...


----------



## TheFixer1 (Jan 29, 2017)

Stan07 said:


> I don't care much about Clinton's tax returns, but she released her returns for the past 15 just years. Reagan released as well, so did Bush, Clinton, W Bush and Obama.
> 
> http://www.taxhistory.org/www/website.nsf/web/presidentialtaxreturns
> 
> ...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Medallion limits exist for a reason.
Dublin is the classic example. Dublin completely deregulated disks (medallions) and within months a few dozen disk owners committed suicide.
When you flood a market with competition, the Invisible Hand says kill yourself.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Taxpayer: Mr President, why don't you release your tax returns?
President: Because Hillary is a liar.
Taxpayer: But you promised to release your tax returns after the audit was complete? 
President: I'm a businessman now, respect my privacy! 
Taxpayer: But everyone else did release their returns!! 
President: Liberals ruin this country!


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> No he won't. For ever Uber driver who leaves there's line a block long ready to make "up to $90,000 a year."
> 
> Why an Uber driver, who has zero invested in Uber (other than maybe a car) thinks Travis gives a hoot about his "worker bees" are dreaming.
> 
> If you wanted better wages, you shouldn't have agreed to work for an "app" who's number one goal was to provide cheap rides.


Isnt that what being an "Employee" is? Every employee is expandable. Unless u politian or CEO


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This just proves that Kalanik is a giant wuss. Joining the advisory board was a mistake, and he looks weak for leaving it.
> Double dutch.


Exactly correct. I have no idea why he was selected in the first place. He has history of destroying companies not building them. With UBER he lucked out with the right product at the right time, but he is rapidly turning that into failure too.

A smart person that is running a business that is dependent on consumers stays OUT of politics as much as possible. With a 50/50 divided country you cannot win no matter what side you come down on. Now Trump supporters will think twice about using UBER and I guarantee a lot of investors in UBER are not happy with this wingnut's actions.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Abraxas79 said:


> I have no idea why he was selected in the first place. He has history of destroying companies not building them. With UBER he lucked out with the right product at the right time, but he is rapidly turning that into failure too.
> 
> A smart person that is running a business that is dependent on consumers stays OUT of politics as much as possible.


 A smart person would have looked at this website before hiring Travis.. You are hiring Uber CEO, how can you avoid looking at this website..Incompetent!


----------



## Roadrage Ranger (Nov 7, 2015)

I don't think Travis even cares about profit, it's all about him. He's hip, he's cool, he gets invited to all the right parties. That's his measure of success.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> If politicians refuse to keep their religion out of our politics,
> why should business owners refuse to keep their politics out of our government?


Are you a business owner? As a TNC driver you are and you'll be wise if you don't bring up religion or politics while you have pax otherwise you will pay the price. Besides no one cares what we think. They just want a ride from A to B. 
T should stay out of both.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hillary is a crook, and the fact that she lost (again) just proves that there is justice in this world. No matter how much you hate her, you still have to say "Mr. president" to Trump. She deserves her misery, she is an awful person. 

I hope we have a strong female leader one day. Hillary isn't it, it is common sense. She's just terrible.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

PCH5150 said:


> Hillary is a crook, and the fact that she lost (again) just proves that there is justice in this world. She deserves her misery, she is an awful person.
> 
> I hope we have a strong female leader one day. Hillary isn't it, it is common sense. She's just terrible.


You know her, personally? That's an awfully personal BS opinion you're spouting there.
You do know that of the two, only DJT has been brought up on and faced both civil and criminal charges?
I guess when it comes to opinions, facts just don't matter.

http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2017/01/donald-trump-scandals/474726/
*The Many Scandals of Donald Trump: A Cheat Sheet*
_The Atlantic_ - Jan 23, 2017

The 2016 presidential campaign saw a long string of stories showing scandals involving Trump, both large and small-from questionable business dealings to allegations of sexual assault. While they did not derail his presidential hopes, many of them remain live issues as Trump begins his transition to the White House.​


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You know her, personally? That's an awfully personal BS opinion you're spouting there.
> You do know that of the two, only DJT has been brought up on and faced both civil and criminal charges?
> I guess when it comes to opinions, facts just don't matter.
> 
> ...


Where have you been the last 30 years? Yes she is a crook. What you are really saying is "She is crooked and a liar, but I like Democrats so therefore Trump is worse".


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

Homebrand Taxi said:


> Why is it that Uber management appears to operate in a moral vacuum? That there is no one inside the company who monitors social and political issues and guides the company on what it should do and where it should stand? This gormless twit, his lily-white hands untouched by a day's hard labour, clearly and repeatedly does not get it. If Uber really cared about its drivers, really valued what they do, then it would not engage in the unconscionable practice of repeatedly driving down fares. That is the standard, the major indicator by which EVERY word of flip-flop, post-PR disaster rhetoric is measured and is a failure. You care, Kalanick? Then pay a living wage! You support gender equality? Then give the Saudi government back its money, saying "thanks, but no thanks".
> 
> As for Trump have an advisory board, that is comedy gold. The man is an indulged, petulant child whose mental age was outstripped by his hormonal age decades ago. He knows everything, don't ya know? What possible use for advice can such a bloated ego have??


you should join the Clergy cause you're No businessman


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Are you a business owner? As a TNC driver you are and you'll be wise if you don't bring up religion or politics while you have pax otherwise you will pay the price. Besides no one cares what we think. They just want a ride from A to B.
> T should stay out of both.


You're as much of a business owner as a kid who sells Christmas cards door-to-door. Without Uber, you have no business.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

PCH5150 said:


> Where have you been the last 30 years? Yes she is a crook. What you are really saying is "She is crooked and a liar, but I like Democrats so therefore Trump is worse".


There are plenty of forums on the web where you can tell other people what their politics should be.
This isn't one of them.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

PCH5150 said:


> Where have you been the last 30 years? Yes she is a crook. What you are really saying is "She is crooked and a liar, but I like Democrats so therefore Trump is worse".


Post your PROOF, not your opinion. Opinion are like ass holes.

Like I said, either the GOP is the most incompetent bunch of idiots, she's innocent, or ....she's the most brilliant criminal in our history.

Which is it?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Opinion are like ass holes.


Or bellybuttons.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

phillipzx3 said:


> Post your PROOF, not your opinion. Opinion are like ass holes.
> 
> Like I said, either the GOP is the most incompetent bunch of idiots, she's innocent, or ....she's the most brilliant criminal in our history.
> 
> Which is it?


The GOP is incompetent. I'm not defending them.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

phillipzx3 said:


> You're as much of a business owner as a kid who sells Christmas cards door-to-door. Without Uber, you have no business.


Without the hand the glove is lifeless


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> what are you smoking, and did you bring enough to share with everyone?


Yeah because my friend Billy wants some too


----------



## amp man (Sep 26, 2014)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Trump should grab him by his *****


I believe it's okay to say *****. Most people love kitties.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


>


This


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Ca$h4 said:


> *Consumers lash out at Uber and turn to Lyft after Uber's immigration response*


short-lived dip?

*Uber's still pretty popular despite boycott*
http://nypost.com/2017/02/08/ubers-still-pretty-popular-despite-boycott/

Uber's popularity may not be in the tank after all, according to a new poll.

The ride-sharing app's favorability only dipped 5 percent in the last week, despite the #DeleteUber campaign, spurred by its controversial response to the implementation of President Trump's travel ban, according to a Morning Consult Brand Intelligence poll.

The survey questioned 2,123 Americans about their feelings towards Uber in wake of the fallout, which prompted a reported 200,000 users to purge the app from their phones.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> Too late, the damage is done. And I actually respect him less for not standing behind his convictions.
> 
> He gets blasted and then runs away with his tails between his legs. He's a coward and a loser. Karma is coming for him. Maybe not today, maybe not tomorrow...but it's coming.
> 
> He is very greedy and selfish human being. And he'll never have support from his peers or his drivers.





Ca$h4 said:


> *https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/02/technology/uber-ceo-travis-kalanick-trump-advisory-council.html*
> 
> *Uber C.E.O. to Leave Trump Advisory Council After Criticism*
> By MIKE ISAACFEB. 2, 2017
> ...


This is ridiculous. I'm personally glad Kalanick isn't going to be on the advisory council since his advise probably is cut pay, cut quality, overstaff, underpay. But if people on the Left think hurting President Trump is helping their cause they are the biggest idiots of them all. Somebody please explain how making sure the average person suffers and publicly being the people who are trying to cause as much harm as possible helps them win?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Cocobird said:


> This is ridiculous. I'm personally glad Kalanick isn't going to be on the advisory council since his advise probably is cut pay, cut quality, overstaff, underpay. But if people on the Left think hurting President Trump is helping their cause they are the biggest idiots of them all. Somebody please explain how making sure the average person suffers and publicly being the people who are trying to cause as much harm as possible helps them win?


Please stop calling people you disagree with or don't understand 'idiots'. If that were the case, then in the opinion of 1/2 the country, one half the country are idiots - and in their opinion, the other half are idiots - which would make us nothing less than a nation of idiots. A nation that because of its diversity of opinion and ability to value all opinions has managed to become the strongest nation in history as well as the oldest surviving democracy on earth.

So STFU.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Please stop calling people you disagree with or don't understand 'idiots'. If that were the case, then in the opinion of 1/2 the country, one half the country are idiots - and in their opinion, the other half are idiots - which would make us nothing less than a nation of idiots. A nation that because of its diversity of opinion and ability to value all opinions has managed to become the strongest nation in history as well as the oldest surviving democracy on earth.
> 
> So STFU.


It's not about "disagreeing", it's about advancing an agenda. Tell me, why should I support people who don't care if their actions harm me?


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Please stop calling people you disagree with or don't understand 'idiots'. If that were the case, then in the opinion of 1/2 the country, one half the country are idiots - and in their opinion, the other half are idiots - which would make us nothing less than a nation of idiots. A nation that because of its diversity of opinion and ability to value all opinions has managed to become the strongest nation in history as well as the oldest surviving democracy on earth.
> 
> So STFU.


In fact, since you're so smart, why not come burn down the business that I work at so I can't make money, then destroy my car so I can't go look for another job, then while you're at it, come destroy my house so I have no place to live. That will surely get me to support you, cause you're sooo smart. I can feel it in my bones, you're that smart. You can see how it's going to work where most people won't think it would.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Cocobird said:


> It's not about "disagreeing", it's about advancing an agenda. Tell me, why should I support people who don't care if their actions harm me?


That's pretty much the definition of 'disagreeing'. Disagreement is fine. Being disagreeable isn't.
To answer your question directly: Because we all have to support some things we don't like or that may not be in our own personal best interest if we care about anything more than just ourselves. (And no, I am not suggesting that you 'support' anything you don't like just because someone else does does support it... but acting like the fact that they do support something makes them an 'idiot' pretty much demonstrates the opposite.


Cocobird said:


> In fact, since you're so smart, why not come burn down the business that I work at so I can't make money, then destroy my car so I can't go look for another job, then while you're at it, come destroy my house so I have no place to live. That will surely get me to support you, cause you're sooo smart. I can feel it in my bones, you're that smart. You can see how it's going to work where most people won't think it would.


Brilliant antagonistic retort. I guess, my friend, you too are just sooo smart and I'm sure you're very proud of yourself.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That's pretty much the definition of 'disagreeing'. Disagreement is fine. Being disagreeable isn't.
> To answer your question directly: Because we all have to support some things we don't like or that may not be in our own personal best interest if we care about anything more than just ourselves. (And no, I am not suggesting that you 'support' anything you don't like just because someone else does does support it... but acting like the fact that they do support something makes them an 'idiot' pretty much demonstrates the opposite.
> Brilliant antagonistic retort. I guess, my friend, you too are just sooo smart and I'm sure you're very proud of yourself.


No, the definition of disagreeing is one person has an opinion and another has a different opinion. Disagreeing is not acting like a Nazi during the Beer Hall Putsch and rioting, that's acting like a Nazi.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

UberSolo said:


> you should join the Clergy cause you're No businessman


Neither are you.


----------

